# Descaling the solenoids on a barista express



## jnash (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi Guys, im trying to work out how to test the solenoid valves , i had them plugged into the machine disconnected from eachother and any pipes and at any point i could not see through the other side on the t joints at the bottom.

is that safe to say they are locked shut? i hear a click from both of the relays which i assum mean that are working.

i have put a small magnet (used in a magnetic pick up tool) on both sides and i do not hear or see any movement. we have hard water.

i am currently soaking the attached in some descaler (without water) , have i tested this wrong or am i going down the right route?

Thanks in advance.


----------

